# How about a VW 'thing' ?



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll take your word on the weight-i've never owned one.

From what I remember of Chilton's Auto Guide though- the engine bay should be identical to that of an old VW Beetle(1976 and older), so Beetle conversions would be a good place to look for a start. I've seen quite a few of those:

http://www.evalbum.com/2381

http://www.evalbum.com/2278

http://www.evalbum.com/2207

http://www.evalbum.com/2082

etc. Lots of others too.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the VW Thing would make a great conversion.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Something like this one?

http://www.classicvws.com/sale/e-thing.htm

Another one here towards the bottom of the page:
http://www.raymaas.com/myev.htm

I remember reading someone's Thing conversion website about a year ago. At this point the only thing I can remember about it is that it was red. Now of course I can't find the site.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

a type 181 safari is a type 3 squareback chassis with beefed up suspension. They only made 20,000 total for about 2 years. Anything aircooled VW pretty much interchanges. Figure 1200 lbs more or less depending on installed stuff like top, windows, rugs. figure 1/2 ton load capacity depending on tires.

batteries could go front or back, it had a actual trunk in the front.

I'm jealous, especially if the body pan isn't rotten.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

The type 181 Thing was manufactured from 1969 thru 1980 and yes some Type 1 and Ghia parts are interchangeable. For example the Thing uses Ghia floorpans and a Type 1 Transaxle. 
Exterior body parts, however, are specific to the Thing as there is no interchangeability with either the Type 1 or Ghia other than maybe the tail light lenses and headlights. Yes, there is ample room in the cavernous front trunk for batteries.
Curb weight runs right around 2,000lbs....about the same weight as my 77 Convertible which should put the GVW up around 2700lbs.
What you need to inspect (as well as the floor pans) is the frame head, these are famous for rotting out and if you don't weld or have a brother who does, the replacement and alignment of that frame head can be quite expensive.
IMHO parts availability for these vintage Things is not on a par with the Ghia or Type 1 Beetle. That being said...it would be a cool looking EV.
Roy


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Voltswagen said:


> The type 181 Thing was manufactured from 1969 thru 1980 and yes some Type 1 and Ghia parts are interchangeable. For example the Thing uses Ghia floorpans and a Type 1 Transaxle.
> Exterior body parts, however, are specific to the Thing as there is no interchangeability with either the Type 1 or Ghia other than maybe the tail light lenses and headlights. Yes, there is ample room in the cavernous front trunk for batteries.
> Curb weight runs right around 2,000lbs....about the same weight as my 77 Convertible which should put the GVW up around 2700lbs.
> What you need to inspect (as well as the floor pans) is the frame head, these are famous for rotting out and if you don't weld or have a brother who does, the replacement and alignment of that frame head can be quite expensive.
> ...



Weight is 1984 lbs unladen ready to use
GVW is 2954 lbs

Not exactly a light weight vehicle but not overly heavy either. It would be like using a VW Bus. Excellent gearing too. 

Pete : )


----------

